
*.atlassian.com SSL certificate expired - moeffju
https://status.atlassian.com
======
moeffju
Detailed status:
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=aui%2dcdn.atl...](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=aui%2dcdn.atlassian.com)

------
moeffju
The Status page only says “some customers” and “CDN is impacted”, but it seems
that the .atlassian.com wildcard cert is simply expired at 15:00 today.

